# Tourist Visa



## Danume (Nov 23, 2011)

Hi All I am planning to visit the UAE in January leaving on the 6 and returning on the 24, but the problem is I got my visa today and it says only valid until 20 January what should i do because i seriously don't want to overstay

Thanks


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

Renew it on 20th January 

Tourist visa Dubai


----------



## noisyboy (Nov 13, 2011)

I am pretty sure the visa expires on the 20th of January IF not used by then (60 day validity). 

All tourist visas expire 30 days from the time your passport is slapped with an entry stamp.


----------

